# Tobacco



## Beethoven (10/9/16)

Anyone found a decent tobacco yet? Vapbucco is too sweet and Rogue tastes like shit with some cream on top

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (10/9/16)

Vape Elixer - Alpha Tobacco (combine with a few drops of Paulie's Coffee cake and you'll be in heaven)
Opus Juice - Interlude (combine with a few drops of Wiener's A dog's life and........^^^^^^^^^^^^)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/9/16)

@Beethoven , how do you like your tobaccoes?
Dry and tobaccoey or with a few other things added like a touch of sweetness?


----------



## Beethoven (10/9/16)

At the moment VM4 with a touch of Hazelnut


----------



## Silver (10/9/16)

You can try E liquid Project Special Reserve
Ps i find VM4 quite sweet and very little tobacco


----------



## Viper_SA (10/9/16)

Beethoven said:


> Anyone found a decent tobacco yet? Vapbucco is too sweet and Rogue tastes like shit with some cream on top



And how do you know what shit with cream on top tastes like?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Flava (10/9/16)

You could also try ELP Cowboys apple pie with higher nic. That's one of my adv now.


----------



## Beethoven (10/9/16)

I new somebody was going to ask this


----------



## Beethoven (10/9/16)

Your daughter looks nice


----------



## Viper_SA (10/9/16)

Your daughter tastes even better


----------



## Beethoven (10/9/16)




----------



## Beethoven (9/10/16)

Right. After my possibly unjustified rant a month ago I have been using the above as dessert smokes. For this purpose they are ok, just too sweet for everyday use. This is of course my personal opinion


----------



## zadiac (9/10/16)

Beethoven said:


> Right. After my possibly unjustified rant a month ago I have been using the above as *dessert smokes*. For this purpose they are ok, just too sweet for everyday use. This is of course my personal opinion



Don't smoke dessert flavors. Rather vape it.


----------



## Pixstar (9/10/16)

Have 


Beethoven said:


> Anyone found a decent tobacco yet? Vapbucco is too sweet and Rogue tastes like shit with some cream on top


You tried Mike's Mega Mixes AshyBac?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Beethoven (9/10/16)

Ashybac is in the post


----------

